
The Tetris Challenge, Julia Edition - asdffusion
https://discourse.julialang.org/t/the-tetris-challenge-julia-edition/10099
======
chrispeel
Link to demo: [https://juliatetris.com/](https://juliatetris.com/)

The source:
[https://github.com/djsegal/Tetris.jl](https://github.com/djsegal/Tetris.jl)

Build around Jupyter: [https://jupyter.org/](https://jupyter.org/)

------
nemo1618
weird, I played for a while and then the game suddenly ended. Maybe there's a
time limit? I'm guessing you're supposed to write a Tetris AI in Julia to get
a high score, but the scoreboard seems to be just humans so far -- I was able
to get 2nd place without too much trouble. :)

One thing that bugged me: the "hold" piece is position directly above the
other pieces in the queue, which constantly tricked my peripheral vision into
thinking that the hold piece was next. But I suppose a detail like that
doesn't matter to an AI.

------
moolcool
Where are the details of the contest? What is the deadline?

~~~
ellisv
I think more details will be announced tomorrow, April 2nd

